# Watercolour Pencils



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi!!!

I am new to the forum and I found it on another forum. I also am new to art and not very skilled.

I have a couple of questions about watercolour:

Is it hard?

What are watercolour pencils and how do you use them?

If you would like to you can post your watercoloures here.

HorsePG


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Watercolor paints can be a challenge because the paints are very fluid and can run together (in ways you do not want) if you are not careful. I enjoy watercolors immensly but am not super skilled in them. I have a nice set of professional paints and will, one of these days, pick them up and start up again with them. 

Watercolor pencils basically look like a colored pencil and once you have done your drawing with them then you can come back in with your brush and water and make them appear more like true watercolors. I think they are fun but are a far cry from true watercolors in terms of how they act on the paper. 

No matter what you want to make sure you get some good quality watercolor paper. Normal drawing paper will not handle watercolors well.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

All good points chanda. I totally ditto getting _good_ water color paper. Anything else is going to rip go wavy, etc., before you get the picture the way you want it. 

Watercolor pencils... Oh how I love them. lol I use them with my normal colored pencils and them with a damp brush I "smear and blend" where I put the watercolor pencils. It makes for some interesting effects sometimes. There are something that you have to play around with and get a feel for. Some people don't care for them, and others, like me, love them. It all is personal preference.


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. When I have gotten my bro's B-Day prezzie. I'm gonna save up for some good paper and pencils.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted a WIP thread in this forum of a lion cub in watercolor pencil. Not that my way is the right way, but it'll give you an idea of how they work. 

http://www.artistforum.com/showthread.php?t=20


----------



## shayna (Jun 20, 2012)

Water color pencils are very similar to color pencils in that, they allow you to have precise control, achieve great detail, they are very flexible, very portable and inexpensive.When you need a fine line, keep the pencil sharp, sharp, sharp at all times, even if you have to sharpen it after each stroke or line.Do not press down when applying color with the pencil—the “lead” will break and/or you will apply too much color.Most artists don’t think about this, but you can apply more than one color of pencil on top of or adjacent to one another to achieve the color you want, just as if you were mixing them on a palette or tray.

*How to Paint With Watercolor*


----------

